# looking for range bag



## Gerryb (Jan 13, 2013)

I am a new member looking to buy a range bag to carry numerous pistols ammo etc to the range. I need a fair sized one has I take 6 or 7 guns each time. any suggestions?
thanks


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

About a year ago I bought a Midway USA "big range bag". 
It was on a "special" "special" sale. For $40. I think the "ordinary" price was $100.

It is quite a bit bigger than I see many other shooters using at the range. About 24" by 18".
It has plenty of very usable exterior pockets. Both on the sides and ends.
Two removeable rectangular gun "rugs" for the inside.
Plus a internal rectangular "bag" with handles that can be lifted out.
Sorry, don't know what I did with the receipt. So, part no. = ???

But, I'm sure you could find it on their website. Good luck ! :smt1099


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

My range bag is probably smaller than what you are looking for. I bought mine from Sears. It's actually a tool bag, and is very well built. 

I think I could get maybe 3-4 handguns inside it. It does have exterior pockets that are perfect for magazines. Good sized grab handles too. 

I bought it several years ago when it was on sale. I'm quite sure I paid under $20.00 for it. Back then, Sears had a bag that was larger and one that was smaller.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I also use a Midway bag that I've been satisfied with. I guess it's about that size, when fully packed.


----------



## Arcus (Feb 13, 2008)

I bought one of these recently. I'm a bit puckered and like organization. That said there's a lot of folks grabbing the nearest stout bag or toolbag and are perfectly happy. 
http://www.goutdoorsproducts.com/product-lines/wild-about-shooting/shooting-bags-and-cases/


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Have you tried calling Nancy Pelosi?


----------



## Gerryb (Jan 13, 2013)

she is a range BAG


----------



## plp (Jan 13, 2013)

I use a couple old insulated lunchbags, the soft sided type. One carries 8 handguns, all in protective cases, the other carries all ammo, glasses, hearing protection, targets, tape, push pins, etc. 

They are waterproof, tough, and cheap, with a pretty thick padded shoulder strap. 

The mall ninja in me had to experiment with how to rig both for long term, long distance carry where you are not constantly having to re-adjust straps. Any hiker or person who has to carry lots of equipment for work knows what I'm talking about, where it keeps sloughing off your shoulder. What I found works is simply take a velcro tie, zip tie, or piece of string and at the chest tie the shoulder straps together front and back. This forms a de facto pack strap and the weight of each bag holds the other one in place.


----------



## llorence_ohio (Mar 29, 2010)

Check your local Lowes or Home Depot for fabric tool bags. I found one at Lowes for about $40 that can be carried, but that also has wheels and a collapsible handle. It has a large compartment as well as several smaller pockets that work great for accessories. Plus, it doesn't advertise "guns - please steel me" when in your car.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

S&W and beretta et al manufacturers make their range bags with compartments - try them
if you want heavy duty try maxpedition.com
also bass pro and other big stores on line
i would think local gun ranges would have some


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

I have the jumbo Midway bag. It's a great bag, especially considering the price (it's usually on sale. If it isn't, wait a week or two.)

MidwayUSA Competition Range Bag

It's pretty big, but even it would be challenged by 6 to 7 guns of various calibers with ammo & other associated gear (ear protection, magazines, basic tools target stuff, etc.) I don't think I've ever tried cramming more than four or five with their associated gear. While you could probably get everything in it with a bit of skill and perseverance, it's going to get heavy quickly unless all you shoot are lightweight .22s. But it should work. The next size up should probably have wheels.


----------



## fast20 (Sep 12, 2011)

this is the one i have... love it... Amazon.com: Beretta Greenstone Large Range Bag: Sports & Outdoors


----------

